# how do you keep in shape



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

So what do y'all do to keep in your shape...no matter what it may be...

Seriously...do you have a gym you work out in?  Or run?  

How do you fit it into your schedules?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've honestly been really bad about it since the baby was born. I used to hit the gym 3-4 nights a week...bike and some weights.

Now that the weather's getting nicer, we'll probably try to do a little hiking again. Unfortunately, baby's at an awkward age for that. We took her once last year in a backpack carrier, which she loved and was a great added workout for daddy. Now, she's too big for that, but not quite big enough to really walk on her own on a trail.

I also keep saying I'm going to get my mountain bike back together. I took it apart a couple years ago to fix up (new cables, lube, etc.) and its still in many more parts than it should be.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

I lift heavy people and objects all day, am off my feet all day.. why exercise?


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I was all excited about joining that gym, but I just don't have time to go drive somewhere to work out. I have a work out I do at home, and try to avoid soda and fast food. That's about it....I really need to find time for a gym, or at least up my work out, it's not enough any more


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 13, 2005)

> *I lift heavy people and objects all day, am off my feet all day.. why exercise?*



During a physical the practioner asked, and that was my answer. She looked disgusted at it. Oh well its true. i've actually lost weight since passing NREMT. Im not complaining


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Apr 12 2005, 11:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was supposed to say "and I'm on my feet all day"

I was watching TV and typing and it came out "am off my feet all day".

Brain Fart.

I avoid my yearly physical by just going in for a blood test, and eye exam...and having my brother sign the form after I check all the boxes "Normal". He's a PA, and nobody has ever questioned it.  :huh: 
Anyhoo, I could always put the LP5 on one end of a bar, and the IV bag on the other end, and lift that all day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am in shape....round is a shape.

Seriously, the lack of a local gym and a hectic schedule of three jobs plus my volunteer FD/EMS stuff keeps me really busy.  Finding a spare hour of the day to torture myself is what I go to work for.

I should at least start running/biking again.


----------



## Summit (Apr 13, 2005)

Ski, hike, shoe, climb (mountains, snow, ice, rocks), bike, dive.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 13, 2005)

I've tried to get into a realy good habit of exercising and have failed really bad.  I do however work down in the wellness center at the hospital (physical therapy department).  so I have the freedom to go down and work out when ever I want but lately it has been walking in between classes and stretching at night.  Other than that not a whole lot.


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Apr 12 2005, 06:38 PM
> * So what do y'all do to keep in your shape...no matter what it may be...
> 
> *


 HA!!!  

Ok, seriously though...  I try to follow some sort of "diet" if you will.  I loosly use the "ABS diet"  Its basicaly just a healthy balanced meal plan, it breaks it down and makes it easy though.  As for excercise - I hate it.  Everyone always talks about how great they feel after a good workout, I have yet to feel anything but ****ty after any kind of workout.  

Call it a diet or whatever, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Apr 14 2005, 12:43 AM
> * I loosly use the "ABS diet" *


 Always
Be 
Salivating?


Yeah that's the diet I use too!  <_<


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 14, 2005)

This might encourage some of you (might not)... but I have been kicking my butt to get to the gym and now I'm addicted.  It's only taken a week or two to get to that point.  I didn't go last night - I wanted to watch the show on the DaVinci Code and the new show Revelations - and the whole time I was sitting on the couch I was thinking about what I'm going to do at the gym tonight.

I used to go in the mornings - but that was torture, I'd have to get up two hours earlier than usual.  Now I go at night - my body is looser and even though I'm tired if I work through it I get an energy boost.  The other night I did an hour of cardio and an hour of weight training without even realizing how long I was working out!  I tape my "must see" tv shows and when I get home I take a quick shower then watch my shows to unwind before I go to sleep.  All-in-all I still go to bed around the same time, and thanks to fast forwarding through commercials, I get to work out AND see my shows.

I guess my biggest trick is that I chose a gym that is on my way home, and I bring my gym clothes with me.  Tonight I'm filling in on an overnight - and you guessed it - the gym is on the way to HQ, so I'm going to leave early and work out before my overnight.

I'm pretty pumped because I can already tell the difference - and that makes me more excited to get back and do more.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 14 2005, 08:46 AM
> * This might encourage some of you (might not)... but I have been kicking my butt to get to the gym and now I'm addicted.  It's only taken a week or two to get to that point.  I didn't go last night - I wanted to watch the show on the DaVinci Code and the new show Revelations - and the whole time I was sitting on the couch I was thinking about what I'm going to do at the gym tonight.
> 
> I used to go in the mornings - but that was torture, I'd have to get up two hours earlier than usual.  Now I go at night - my body is looser and even though I'm tired if I work through it I get an energy boost.  The other night I did an hour of cardio and an hour of weight training without even realizing how long I was working out!  I tape my "must see" tv shows and when I get home I take a quick shower then watch my shows to unwind before I go to sleep.  All-in-all I still go to bed around the same time, and thanks to fast forwarding through commercials, I get to work out AND see my shows.
> ...


 I'm not encouraged... I plan to sit here all day, possibly drink... and watch them replace the windows in the BOF fire tower. There was a fatal accident in it yesterday, a family of geese met their maker by flying into the glass window panes.  :blink:


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 6, 2005)

i used to go to the gym at least once a week, work out 4-5 times a week at home with free weights and run most everyday. then i started paramedic school. then all my working out went down hill. that was 4yrs ago.
im going to smoke divers next week, a 5 day REALLY hard firefighting class, and that has gotten me the motivation to work out more. me and my partner work out at the station and i do some walking with my airpack on and sometimes with my fire gear plus pack. itll kick you in the BUTT, but its a great workout.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Apr 14 2005, 12:43 AM
> * I loosly use the "ABS diet" *


 I have heard of this one... it's the one all the teenage girls use.    

Always
Be
Starving

I actually have been going to the gym pretty regularly for about a month now and I love it too.  I can feel the difference in my body and even in my mind the way I feel.  It clears my mind before I start my day and if I work out before bed I get a better nights sleep. I know how you feel cpt.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 7, 2005)

When I'm not broken.. I jog.

Or try to out run farm equipment.. What ever works. When I moved up here to the boon docks, at first people would (in a very serious tone of voice) as me who was chasing me.  :blink: Or I'd get in front of an amish buggy by mistake, and it would look like they were running me down.  <_<


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 7, 2005)

workout??? stay in shape??? i havent been in shape in 10 years, why go back now?

althoug i agree with the lifting and moving of dimensionally challenged pt's, humping half the truck up 10 flights of stairs for the unkn med call to find out its left thumb pain etc.... thats plus the mes diet kepps me very round indeed

i may be fat, but i wear it well


----------



## Stevo (Jun 9, 2005)

well i hope the Boss doesn't see threads like this and get some sort of idea we need PT.... :wacko: 

~S~


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 14, 2005)

Just tell your boss that Sex makes for great PT. And if he cares to make it mandatory than you will be happy to oblige.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Jun 14 2005, 09:47 AM
> * Just tell your boss that Sex makes for great PT. And if he cares to make it mandatory than you will be happy to oblige.        *


 LOL...I am all for that workout program...

Wonder if I can get that implemented around here....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

Does it have to be done with your crew members/coworkers?  Or can you bring in some ringers???


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Does it have to be done with your crew members/coworkers?  Or can you bring in some ringers??? *


 Now there is a good reason to join CVAC  ........


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233+Jun 14 2005, 01:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtal233 @ Jun 14 2005, 01:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jun 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Does it have to be done with your crew members/coworkers? Or can you bring in some ringers??? *


Now there is a good reason to join CVAC  ........  [/b][/quote]
 Of course I'm a good reason....


----------



## Stevo (Jun 14, 2005)

> *Just tell your boss that Sex makes for great PT*



_sure_ Margaritaville, now i've this real bad image of the whole crew bent over for drill....  

of course, even that might be our choice over his Hippa drill...


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 16, 2005)

rescuecpt - 

by all means - bring your own. Remember workouts should be "fun and interesting" that way we stick with em.

Stevo - that picture is TMI!!!!

(just kidding ya'll - my mind is completely in the gutter lately - forgive me!)


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 14 2005, 01:59 PM
> * sure Margaritaville, now i've this real bad image of the whole crew bent over for drill....
> *


 I'm not sure it counts as excersize if we just bend over... I mean if it's your PT you gotta be a little more active than that.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Jun 16 2005, 01:52 PM
> * rescuecpt -
> 
> by all means - bring your own. Remember workouts should be "fun and interesting" that way we stick with em. *


 At my company BYOB would be very mandatory... not a good selection at all!


----------



## Jon (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 14 2005, 02:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 14 2005, 02:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'm a good reason....   [/b][/quote]
 I'm RESPONDING!


----------



## medic03 (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Does it have to be done with your crew members/coworkers?  Or can you bring in some ringers??? *


 lol, too funny


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually back to the actual subject... I just found out that my company provides us membership to the gym next door. I havent used it, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 17 2005, 01:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 17 2005, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm RESPONDING! [/b][/quote]
 and now to come right back... you may be responding but i am hearing the recall from 400 miles away...


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 2, 2005)

I weight train at the gym four days a week for an hour and do cardio 3 sometimes four times a week for eather 25 minutes of HIIT or else 30 minutes on the rower and 30 minutes on the eliptical or sometimes i take a spin class.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Jun 14 2005, 10:47 AM
> * Just tell your boss that Sex makes for great PT. And if he cares to make it mandatory than you will be happy to oblige.        *


 Ok, how did I lose track of this thread. I usually have a good sence for knowing when things are getting a little kinky.

Steve, NO. I don't have enough money in the budget to supply personal protection for this, besides the thought of your bare A.........(Butt) makes me a little nauseous.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 2, 2005)

well ok, so much for _that _idea....  

the way i figure it though, your either gonna have to blow a few $$$ to keep us in shape, or outfit the rig with these soon...  








look at the bright side, they'd be a shoe in for an IV pole.....

~S~


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 4, 2005)

I lift three days a week and teach martial arts two days to get my cardio in. I blew up like a balloon after my first 4 years in EMS. I didt' realize how big I got until I went into full time law enforcement and looked at my pic on the wall compared to the other officers.

We had a gym in the PD and I started there. Every base I worked in for the past three years, I brought in a bench and weights.  The city I work for has a huge Rec-Plex that I can lift in, but most of the time I just lift at home.


----------

